# IEC working holiday Canada



## bexxxyb (Sep 6, 2010)

Hi 

I am looking for a bit of advice really from anyone who has recently undertaken the IEC Working Holiday Program to Canada.

My partner and I have just received our work permits under the working holiday visa, which enables us to work out in canada (Toronto) for a year (with the possibility of an extension for a second year). We are saving, but plan to work as soon as we can out there.

I am keen to hear from anyone who is doing this or has done it really to get a perspective on things like:

- Job Opportunities (either general menial or professional - we have marketing and web design backgrounds)

- best areas to live (commuting, social, cost effective etc)

- Recommended places to see and visit

Any advice would be great.

Thanks 

Becks


----------



## Geggs1 (Apr 15, 2011)

Hiya bex, 

I'm currently waiting for my visa and looking at Vancouver for my 12 month stay.
I'll also be looking on with interest for any advice as I'm looking at flying out in the next 4-6 weeks. 

All the best.


----------



## bexxxyb (Sep 6, 2010)

Geggs1 said:


> Hiya bex,
> 
> I'm currently waiting for my visa and looking at Vancouver for my 12 month stay.
> I'll also be looking on with interest for any advice as I'm looking at flying out in the next 4-6 weeks.
> ...


Hi 

You're going a bit sooner than us, we are thinking March 2012, just so we can save a bit more money. Vancouver sounds great, have you been before - how did you decide on this area?

We are still undecided really on where to go - I think we will be driven by the job opportunities really.

Good luck - hope you have a fab time. Fingers crossed for the advice.

Bex


----------



## Geggs1 (Apr 15, 2011)

I've got some friends in alberta also so I still have the option of staying there.

I'm from the north west of England and ive always been near to the coast so I'm favouring Vancouver to make use of the beaches )

I work in security so I'm hoping there's plenty of work. 

Take care and good luck.


----------



## bexxxyb (Sep 6, 2010)

I'm from North West as well - small world!

Heard there are quite a few opps in Alberta. You might have already seen this - but this website seems quite useful Working in Alberta : Alberta, Canada - Immigration


----------



## ggreenwo (Jun 29, 2011)

Hi,

Me and my partner are in the process of applying for our Working Holiday Program Visas and I am just slightly confused as to what forms we have to fill in. When you get the email - you have 3 seperate sections to complete. In the third section you have to do Section 1: Instructions and “Application for Work Permit Made Outside of Canada” (IMM 1295) Form 
Section 2: Instructions and "Family Information" (IMM 5645) Form
Section 3: Other CIC Forms. Section 3 - which has the Other CIC forms - out of these ones, do we have to fill in the form: Schedule 1 - Application for a Temporary Resident Visa Made Outside of Canada (IMM 5257 - Schedule 1) ? It's not very clear as it says that you have to do section 1 and 2 but of section 3 only the necessary forms - not sure if the IMM 5257 is necessary as its for a temporary resident visa? Do we need this to qualify for the Working holiday program? Hope this makes sense! if anyone know's please let me know!?

Thanks a million!

Gemma


----------



## EmmaSkipp1 (Jun 1, 2011)

Hi Becks, 

Can I just ask how long your visa took?
I`ve applied for the same thing, and am currently waiting for my visa. 
I was told in my first email it would be up to 10 weeks, but I`m hoping that its sooner : )
Can I ask when you applied, how long they said it would be, and how long it actually took?
If you wouldnt mind letting me know, it would be a great help. 

Thanks!

Emma.


----------



## Nicole99 (Aug 2, 2011)

*re: Moving to Toronto*

Job opportunities are good in Toronto generally - but can be difficult to get the right contacts. Employment usually goes the the HR department in a company to which you are applying - and you would send your resume direct (not through recruitment agencies similar to the UK system.) We are a tipping-friendly nation, so bar work or waiting tables can be a good job if you do not find something in your field.

One website to try is mediajobsearchcanada and although it is not the most extensive website for jobs, it will give you some company names and directions to follow for where to look. 

As far as area to live, it really depends on your budget and how much you would like to commute. Downtown is where most of bars/entertainment is but centre living can be costly. King West and Dundas West areas are great - and near the centre, or Eastward towards Danforth/Beaches or Westward towards High Park/The Junction areas are good value for money, but may add some time to your commute if working downtown. 

Things to do: 
Go on a bar hop, there are many nice bars in the city, many undiscovered gems.
See some live music - there is always great live music in Toronto
Day trip to Niagara Region - see the Falls and do a wine tour 
Weekend up North - Rent a cottage near a lake and enjoy a Canadian weekend.

Hope you enjoy your time in Toronto!



bexxxyb said:


> Hi
> 
> I am looking for a bit of advice really from anyone who has recently undertaken the IEC Working Holiday Program to Canada.
> 
> ...


----------



## bexxxyb (Sep 6, 2010)

Hi Emma 

Sorry for not replying sooner, I have just logged on and seen this. 

I am sure by now you probably have your visa - mine took about 6-8 weeks in total. I am looking to go over to Canada in early April. How about you - are you there yet?

Would be great to hear a bit more about your plans? My partner and I have got a few ideas in mind, but nothing concrete, we need to find work so I guess our plans will be centered around where the work takes us.

Hope to hear from you.
Becks 



EmmaSkipp1 said:


> Hi Becks,
> 
> Can I just ask how long your visa took?
> I`ve applied for the same thing, and am currently waiting for my visa.
> ...


----------



## Alex1 (Jan 1, 2012)

Hey, 
I'm also in process of applying for holiday working visa although I haven't actually sent forms off yet as I've got to contact Australia to confirm I have no criminal record with them because I lived there for more than 6 months back in 07 ! Just getting a bit worried there'll be no places left soon :O Would be nice to see how your all getting on and when you arrive. I want to go asap, going on my own so slightly dubious but I've done it before with Ozz when I was 23 so fingers crossed  
Good luck to you all. . . Alex


----------



## bexxxyb (Sep 6, 2010)

Hi Alex. We were a bit the same when we applied last year, we had some bits to sort as my partner needed to get a British passport (long story) and that took a bit longer. Though too be honest we applied in March last year and there were still plenty of places as I don't think they closed the applications until the middle of the year. 

What are your plans for when you get to Canada? We fly into Toronto and then I guess it is wherever the wind takes us - hopefully towards some work . 

Becks


----------



## ConfusedSMR (Jan 4, 2011)

Hi Alex!

Good luck with your application! I sent mine off the week before Xmas so fingers crossed! I plan on going to Toronto early September and working. Where do you plan on going?

Sammie x


----------



## Alex1 (Jan 1, 2012)

bexxxyb said:


> Hi Alex. We were a bit the same when we applied last year, we had some bits to sort as my partner needed to get a British passport (long story) and that took a bit longer. Though too be honest we applied in March last year and there were still plenty of places as I don't think they closed the applications until the middle of the year.
> 
> What are your plans for when you get to Canada? We fly into Toronto and then I guess it is wherever the wind takes us - hopefully towards some work .
> 
> Becks


Hi Becks

Glad it's not just me then, must admit when I applied for Australian Holiday working visa back in 07 it took a matter of minutes online but this is full on.. oh well i'll get there. Glad you've said that don't want to miss the boat  Want to get out as quick as possible so i can make most of year as I'm getting old ! 28 in Feb  lol
As for plans I was thinking fly into Vancouver and also see where the wind takes me also.. If there's one thing I've learnt about living/moving abroad you can't plan a lot because opportunities arise and it changes everything.
Is there a particular reason why your flying to Toronto ? What do you an your partner do for a living? I'm an Electrician but staying open to anything when I arrive. 
Only picked Vancouver to fly to as I snowboard an thought I could catch some snow before It's gone, also I'm told it's milder ? Saying all that I know very little about Canada geographically just that I've always fancied it..
When do you fly out?


----------



## Alex1 (Jan 1, 2012)

ConfusedSMR said:


> Hi Alex!
> 
> Good luck with your application! I sent mine off the week before Xmas so fingers crossed! I plan on going to Toronto early September and working. Where do you plan on going?
> 
> Sammie x


Hi Sammie !

Thank you, and good luck to you also ! That's great so you've just got to wait now  Did you have any problems filling out forms ? I'm just filling out police check forms, one for U.K. and one for Australia.. I presume you did one !?
As you've probably already seen me say I was planning Vancouver but haven't a clue to be honest  Why do you fancy Toronto then? I need to do more research to be honest. 
What type of work do you plan to do and are you going on your own? I've always wanted to try Canada and but have only recently made my mind up to go after becoming single. Always a bit daunting on your own at first but I really cannot wait. I was hoping to get there March but depends how long this Visa takes and how long you have to wait before you can actually enter.

Alex


----------



## ConfusedSMR (Jan 4, 2011)

Alex1 said:


> Hi Sammie !
> 
> Thank you, and good luck to you also ! That's great so you've just got to wait now  Did you have any problems filling out forms ? I'm just filling out police check forms, one for U.K. and one for Australia.. I presume you did one !?
> As you've probably already seen me say I was planning Vancouver but haven't a clue to be honest  Why do you fancy Toronto then? I need to do more research to be honest.
> ...


Hi Alex,

As far as I know everything with the forms went OK... I'll wait to see if the IEC agree  I hope you get your police certs in time, I got mine in prep a month or so ago. I've only really done research into Toronto if I'm honest, my Grandad was born there so always wanted to see what it is like and the more I read about it the more I think I will love it! 

Ideally I want to work in telecommunications like I do here, in project management. Having said that, I'll take whatever I can get at first! How about you? I'm really nervous about travelling alone but more excited! I'm sure there will be plenty of people in the same boat as us. 

The impression I get is that you can enter Canada as soon as you get your acceptance letter and you have insurance and funds. 

Good luck with everything! 

Sammie x


----------



## adamd (Jan 5, 2012)

Wow exciting to read all these other people posting about this. I'm just sat waiting for my police check to arrive and then I'm posting it all off....Should have done it earlier but with one thing or another didn't I paid for the premium one though to speed up.


----------



## bexxxyb (Sep 6, 2010)

Alex1 said:


> Hi Becks
> 
> Glad it's not just me then, must admit when I applied for Australian Holiday working visa back in 07 it took a matter of minutes online but this is full on.. oh well i'll get there. Glad you've said that don't want to miss the boat  Want to get out as quick as possible so i can make most of year as I'm getting old ! 28 in Feb  lol
> As for plans I was thinking fly into Vancouver and also see where the wind takes me also.. If there's one thing I've learnt about living/moving abroad you can't plan a lot because opportunities arise and it changes everything.
> ...


I think you're right, hard to plan too much as you just know where you will be or the opportunities that might come your way.

I think Toronto for us initially just because we really wanted to visit and thought it might be a good place to start and make contacts and then move on. I work in marketing and my partner works in Web design... but we are happy to work anywhere really. We are quite keen on doing a ski season next winter and work in a resort... we have never done skiing before you see. Snowboarding sounds like an amazing plan, I have heard the rockies are amazing for snow if that's what you fancy. However I definitely want to check out Vancouver... there is so much too see, I am not sure where to start lol.

We fly 19 April, so it is count down really can't wait, though at the same time the unknown is a bit scary! 

Good luck with your application! Keep in touch.


----------



## Alex1 (Jan 1, 2012)

ConfusedSMR said:


> Hi Alex,
> 
> As far as I know everything with the forms went OK... I'll wait to see if the IEC agree  I hope you get your police certs in time, I got mine in prep a month or so ago. I've only really done research into Toronto if I'm honest, my Grandad was born there so always wanted to see what it is like and the more I read about it the more I think I will love it!
> 
> ...


Hey Sammie,
Yeah I'm hoping so too! Sent Australian NPC off yesterday, had to send an international Bankers draft for $45 cost me £20 just to get draft made  They've told me 15 working days to process + 10days travelling!
Well I'm hoping to get a job in electrical engineering (what I do here) but as you said will not be picky at first. Would love to experience working on the slopes for a short while as I love Snowboarding.
I know It can be nervous travelling alone at first but It's so much better than being tied into other peoples plans.. been there done that not good! I'm so excited I cannot wait.. definitely going to look into Toronto as more an more people keep mentioning it.
Do you know does IEC give you 1 or 2 years? Also (I'm sure you don't know) but been wondering if you acquired a skilled job with a verified employer and wanted to apply for residency whether they government offers employer sponsorship? I know they do this in Australia not sure about Canada though, Just a thought :tongue1:

Alex x


----------



## ConfusedSMR (Jan 4, 2011)

Alex1 said:


> Hey Sammie,
> Yeah I'm hoping so too! Sent Australian NPC off yesterday, had to send an international Bankers draft for $45 cost me £20 just to get draft made  They've told me 15 working days to process + 10days travelling!
> Well I'm hoping to get a job in electrical engineering (what I do here) but as you said will not be picky at first. Would love to experience working on the slopes for a short while as I love Snowboarding.
> I know It can be nervous travelling alone at first but It's so much better than being tied into other peoples plans.. been there done that not good! I'm so excited I cannot wait.. definitely going to look into Toronto as more an more people keep mentioning it.
> ...


The IEC is for one year but you can apply for a 2nd Visa when nxt years become available while your out there do in effect you can go for 2 years. 

I'm not 100% sure but I think that if the company you work for sponsors you to stay you can stay under a new working visa. Not sure about residency though, I think you need to have been in canada for a set amount of years before you can apply for that. I would look under the FAQ section on the IEC website because I think I've seen something on there about it.

I hope that helps!


----------



## adamd (Jan 5, 2012)

Dumb last minute question before I send off my application, which box do you tick at the very top visitor or worker? Also when the hell do I pay for it?


----------



## ConfusedSMR (Jan 4, 2011)

adamd said:


> Dumb last minute question before I send off my application, which box do you tick at the very top visitor or worker? Also when the hell do I pay for it?


Hi Adam,

I selected worker... I hope that's right! :/

You need to pay once your accepted.

Good luck!


----------



## adamd (Jan 5, 2012)

So my application went off maybe a week/2 weeks ago and I checked the special delivery tracking and it got there. How long before can expect to recieve some form of confirmation? Also how long before I recieve the email about it asking for email copies of the documents it says something about that on the website.


----------



## ConfusedSMR (Jan 4, 2011)

Hi Adam,

It's looking around 2/3 weeks at the moment to get a receipt email then not long after that to tell you if stage 1 of your application is ok.

Mine was received on the 22nd of December and last Thursday I got an email to say it was wrong  all corrected and sent back off yesterday though so fingers crossed.


----------



## adamd (Jan 5, 2012)

ConfusedSMR said:


> Hi Adam,
> 
> It's looking around 2/3 weeks at the moment to get a receipt email then not long after that to tell you if stage 1 of your application is ok.
> 
> Mine was received on the 22nd of December and last Thursday I got an email to say it was wrong  all corrected and sent back off yesterday though so fingers crossed.


Oh ok...When they said it was wrong do you just send off the corrected bits or the whole lot again? Do they send it back to you? What was wrong?


----------



## ConfusedSMR (Jan 4, 2011)

adamd said:


> Oh ok...When they said it was wrong do you just send off the corrected bits or the whole lot again? Do they send it back to you? What was wrong?


I'd used out of date adobe software to download the form so one of the vital questions was missing  they sent my documents back to me to I printed out the proper form and resubmitted it. You have to start from the beginning again so I'm at the back of the queue again


----------



## Alex1 (Jan 1, 2012)

ConfusedSMR said:


> I'd used out of date adobe software to download the form so one of the vital questions was missing  they sent my documents back to me to I printed out the proper form and resubmitted it. You have to start from the beginning again so I'm at the back of the queue again


Oh no ! That's sucks big time.. I sent mine off friday knowing my luck i'll have that problem. Saying that on my laptop where I did 2nd document it popped up saying I had older version of Adobe an form would't load correctly so I updated.. fingers crossed and good luck to everyone.... :juggle:


----------



## adamd (Jan 5, 2012)

Well I got the email yesterday to say I've been conditionally accepted and that I have to now pay my fees prior to the application being sent off for evaluation to the visa office. Exciting times! :clap2:


----------



## ConfusedSMR (Jan 4, 2011)

adamd said:


> Well I got the email yesterday to say I've been conditionally accepted and that I have to now pay my fees prior to the application being sent off for evaluation to the visa office. Exciting times! :clap2:


Great news! Congrats Adam! :clap2:

I'm still waiting for my receipt email  They received it on the 17th Jan so it's nearly 3 weeks now... I must check my emails at least 100 times a day! haha


----------



## adamd (Jan 5, 2012)

ConfusedSMR said:


> Great news! Congrats Adam! :clap2:
> 
> I'm still waiting for my receipt email  They received it on the 17th Jan so it's nearly 3 weeks now... I must check my emails at least 100 times a day! haha


well if I waited just over 3 weeks for receipt email and then it was little over a week before I recieved second email, was surprised at quick turn around.


----------



## Alex1 (Jan 1, 2012)

ConfusedSMR said:


> Great news! Congrats Adam! :clap2:
> 
> I'm still waiting for my receipt email  They received it on the 17th Jan so it's nearly 3 weeks now... I must check my emails at least 100 times a day! haha


I know that feeling  been a week tomorrow they received mine an I'm already checking mine ! 

Congrats Adam ! :clap2: Lets hope the rest of our applications go as swiftly as yours


----------



## Alex1 (Jan 1, 2012)

ConfusedSMR said:


> Great news! Congrats Adam! :clap2:
> 
> I'm still waiting for my receipt email  They received it on the 17th Jan so it's nearly 3 weeks now... I must check my emails at least 100 times a day! haha


Any news? You got receipt email now... ? Been just over 2 weeks for me still nothing  Is there a number you can ring if you heard nothing for ages...


----------



## ConfusedSMR (Jan 4, 2011)

Hi, no nothing yet but I know alot of people who had theirs signed from 16th Jan onwards (mine was 17th) are still waiting so I wouldn't worry yet


----------



## Alex1 (Jan 1, 2012)

ConfusedSMR said:


> Hi, no nothing yet but I know alot of people who had theirs signed from 16th Jan onwards (mine was 17th) are still waiting so I wouldn't worry yet


Okay cool, thanks for letting me know


----------



## Geggs1 (Apr 15, 2011)

I don't think I've given then my full email address I'm thinking I've missed a letter somewhere :-( good luck one and all


----------



## ConfusedSMR (Jan 4, 2011)

Have you saved the PDF? If so, check the email on that. And thank you!!


----------



## adamd (Jan 5, 2012)

So....got this email today. Bare in mind I have already had the email to say I am conditionally accepted: 



> Dear IEC applicant,
> Thank you for submitting your application and interest in participating in the Internation Experience Canada program. In order to process your application we will need to know if you require a Medical Examination, depending on the type of work you intend to do while in Canada.
> 
> Please carefully read the information below to determine if you will require a Medical Examination.
> ...


I did not already include a form.....so how do I know if I require a medical examination? Is this something I can just get an appointment for at my local doctors with no problems? My intended field of employment is as a Special Needs Teacher.

Just looking through the stuff on the site I guess I would need one:

workers in the health sciences field
clinical laboratory workers
patient attendants in nursing and geriatric homes
medical students admitted to Canada to attend university
medical electives and physicians on short-term locums*
teachers of primary or secondary schools or other teachers of small children*
domestics
workers who give in-home care to children, the elderly and the disabled
day nursery employees

and I have to go to a designated practice, they don't make it easy do they?!


----------



## Alex1 (Jan 1, 2012)

adamd said:


> So....got this email today. Bare in mind I have already had the email to say I am conditionally accepted:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I remember that form, you just had to to cross yes or no. Looks like you will need one yes. Would think local GP could do one but not sure  Check out IEC website...


----------



## adamd (Jan 5, 2012)

Alex1 said:


> I remember that form, you just had to to cross yes or no. Looks like you will need one yes. Would think local GP could do one but not sure  Check out IEC website...


checked it out....I will need one really...Local GP's are not allowed to do it has to be a designated Doctor, found the nearest one to me and the real killer it's going to cost £260! Seems like a bit of a scam to me....my GP is qualified so can obviously provide a medical examination result why not for this...

They send you the forms to take to the doctors and such and then you go...hope they send them soon. Hope it doesn't take too long as the last email I recieved said that my payment had been recieved and confirmed my papers had been passed on for evalutation and I could expect to hear back in 6 weeks so hope this medical process doesn't slow things down.


----------



## Alex1 (Jan 1, 2012)

adamd said:


> checked it out....I will need one really...Local GP's are not allowed to do it has to be a designated Doctor, found the nearest one to me and the real killer it's going to cost £260! Seems like a bit of a scam to me....my GP is qualified so can obviously provide a medical examination result why not for this...
> 
> They send you the forms to take to the doctors and such and then you go...hope they send them soon. Hope it doesn't take too long as the last email I recieved said that my payment had been recieved and confirmed my papers had been passed on for evalutation and I could expect to hear back in 6 weeks so hope this medical process doesn't slow things down.


Wow that is expensive ! Saying that when I looked at applying for residency in Australia the medical exam was around the same so must be standard. Doubt it would slow anything down as it's not a big issue more of formality they have to follow.. unless you've been working in 3rd world country or something ???

They told you 6 weeks? okay so just to clarify so far how long it's took you:
3+ weeks to receive first email, 1 week to receive acceptance email, 6 weeks to receive what exactly ????? I thought once you'd payed after your 2nd email you'd been granted your visa? Only reason I'm bothered is i have a job offer for early April and I sent my application off just under 3 weeks ago ?? Starting to worry I won't make it


----------



## adamd (Jan 5, 2012)

Alex1 said:


> Wow that is expensive ! Saying that when I looked at applying for residency in Australia the medical exam was around the same so must be standard. Doubt it would slow anything down as it's not a big issue more of formality they have to follow.. unless you've been working in 3rd world country or something ???
> 
> They told you 6 weeks? okay so just to clarify so far how long it's took you:
> 3+ weeks to receive first email, 1 week to receive acceptance email, 6 weeks to receive what exactly ????? I thought once you'd payed after your 2nd email you'd been granted your visa? Only reason I'm bothered is i have a job offer for early April and I sent my application off just under 3 weeks ago ?? Starting to worry I won't make it


Here is the breakdown of my "progress":

*3rd January* - Posted off application Special Delivery arrived 10.30 the next day.

*24th January* - Recieved email confirming application had arrived and was being processed.

*2nd February* receive confirmation email saying I was eligible and had been conditionally accepted and my application was being passed over to the visa section for evaluation. asked for payment prior to papers going to visa section for evaluation.

*13th February* email confirming that payment had been recieved and papers were now being evaluated and I could expect to hear within 6 weeks. Here is the wording about the 6 weeks:



> Today we transferred your file to the Visa Section at the High Commission of Canada to the United Kingdom for the second phase of the evaluation.
> 
> Whether your application is approved, refused, or requires additional documentation, you will receive an answer regarding your application via email within six weeks. Please note that until this processing time has passed, we will not reply to any questions about the progress of your file.


*15th February* get email asking for confirmation as to whether I need Medical Examination.

Hope that helps you somewhat work out the maths for your situation....


----------



## Alex1 (Jan 1, 2012)

adamd said:


> Here is the breakdown of my "progress":
> 
> *3rd January* - Posted off application Special Delivery arrived 10.30 the next day.
> 
> ...


That's great Adam really appreciate it... there's definitely a chance I can make it as they've said 6 weeks but could be sooner I suppose. Keep me informed if that's okay and hope you get your medical sorted soon mate


----------



## adamd (Jan 5, 2012)

Alex1 said:


> That's great Adam really appreciate it... there's definitely a chance I can make it as they've said 6 weeks but could be sooner I suppose. Keep me informed if that's okay and hope you get your medical sorted soon mate


No worries on the help and yep here's hoping they just send me the form to take to the doctors ASAP I have no worries on the actual medical front (I hope)


----------



## Geggs1 (Apr 15, 2011)

ConfusedSMR said:


> Have you saved the PDF? If so, check the email on that. And thank you!!


I've just checked the PDF. I've some how managed to miss spell my email address. :-(

Any idea what my next step will be? 

Maybe I'll start my application again!


----------



## NickS (Feb 20, 2012)

Hi there! 

Stumbled upon this thread from Google, seems like a few have been experiencing my woes.

I took part in the Working Holiday Program back in 2008 as a student and I'm looking to go back under the IEC program this year. I sent off my application by Royal Mail Recorded delivery and it was signed for on 26th January by 'Jean'. I still haven't received any notification by email that my application has been received. I think quite a few people have felt my frustration. I have emailed them to check, but as it says on the website, 

'due to the volume of inquiries being received regarding the opening of the 2011 IEC initiative, any inquiry pertaining to information that can currently be found on the IEC section of this website will not be answered by the IEC team.'

I guess as I haven't received a response, there is just a back log, but this Thursday will be 4 weeks from it being received. Add 8 weeks processing time on top of this, and it seems like a very inefficient process.

I had no such problems last time I applied in 2008. Other than being patient is there anything I can do? Has anyone got an answer by phoning, and if so is there a number?

Thanks and good luck to everyone!


----------



## ConfusedSMR (Jan 4, 2011)

I only received my receipt email this morning, 1 day short of 5 weeks after it was signed for so hang in there everyone. 

There's a couple of really helpful groups on Facebook 'iec 2012' and 'BUNAC Canada 2012' (i think!) with people who are applying and seeing their timelines may help you to stop worrying.


----------



## NickS (Feb 20, 2012)

Hey, 

Thanks for this. As frustrating as that is, that's really reassuring. Thanks for taking the time to post, and thanks for pointing me in the direction of the Facebook groups... I used to be a member of the BUNAC Facebook group but didn't think it would still exist now everythings changed! I guess I should expect an email sometime around 29th Feb, fingers crossed, I'll post when I do!


----------



## katieanna (Feb 21, 2012)

*Another one...*

Hi all,

It's quite exciting to see everyone else preparing to go out there too! I've had my letter of introduction and I'll also be heading for Toronto, though I probably won't do so until after Christmas (Jan 2013) as I still have a lot of saving to do. I'd love to get some work with a festival, particularly a film festival, though that is admittedly pretty niche. Otherwise I'm aiming for arts administration or work in higher education, such as temping for Uni of Toronto. (They seem to have a temp unit.) Or anything else that pays the bills and doesn't make me want to cry! I've been wondering how difficult it is to find any kind of a decent job when employers know you've only got a one year residency guaranteed. I've been thinking that I will try to also do some volunteering if I end up with a dodgy temp job, just to prop up my CV for when I get back to the UK.

Anyone else going it alone? My family think I'm mad!

I was wondering whether any of you have invested some serious research into health insurance? I used the BUNAC link to get a quote with Endsleigh a while ago and remember being a bit shocked. (£450, I think) Anybody have any recommendations?

Cheers,
Katie


----------



## back2basic (Feb 8, 2008)

katieanna said:


> Hi all,
> 
> It's quite exciting to see everyone else preparing to go out there too! I've had my letter of introduction and I'll also be heading for Toronto, though I probably won't do so until after Christmas (Jan 2013) as I still have a lot of saving to do. I'd love to get some work with a festival, particularly a film festival, though that is admittedly pretty niche. Otherwise I'm aiming for arts administration or work in higher education, such as temping for Uni of Toronto. (They seem to have a temp unit.) Or anything else that pays the bills and doesn't make me want to cry! I've been wondering how difficult it is to find any kind of a decent job when employers know you've only got a one year residency guaranteed. I've been thinking that I will try to also do some volunteering if I end up with a dodgy temp job, just to prop up my CV for when I get back to the UK.
> 
> ...


Hi Katie!

I'm like you in the process of getting everything sorted out for Canada and I will be heading out to Toronto when I arrive. I'm still waiting to hear back from them in regards to my receipt, but I haven't heard anything back from them in 4 weeks now and I'm beginning to worry. I will be going it alone like yourself, but I'm hoping to meet a few people to tag along with so I won't be a complete loner. 

I'm probably looking at going later on this year or possibly Jan/Feb 2013 as I need to save more money and gain more experience in my line of work. Any way are you a member of the BUNAC/IEC group on Facebook? 

I haven't gone as far as to arranging travel/health insurance as i'm taking it one day as it comes. Once I receive this special "LOI" that everyone has been banging on about on Facebook, then I'll start to plan flights, accommodation and travel insurance etc.

Listen if you need any help then let me know and I'll try and assist you.

Stephen


----------



## ConfusedSMR (Jan 4, 2011)

Hi Katie!

I'm heading out to Toronto too around September time, going solo. It's so scary but more exciting! Lol. 

The cheapest travel insurance I've seen is either with ace travel insurance or DownUnder.

What's made you decide Toronto?

Sammie x


----------



## katieanna (Feb 21, 2012)

Hi Stephen and Sammie!

Stephen- 4 weeks is within their specified time scale, I think, so probably no need to worry yet. Mine was much quicker than I thought, but maybe they have a huge backlog now that the number of visas are starting to decline and people are bombarding them. Hopefully you get the famous letter soon! I'm on the BUNAC facebook group/page, but I didn't know there was a IEC page- do you have a link? I can't find it!

Sammie- thanks for the tip, I'll check them out. I think Toronto was always going to be the obvious choice for me as I'm very much a "big city" person. Also, it's very cultural, arty, and has a good festivals scene, (in which I want to get some experience) plus good transport links, and I thought it might be easier to meet people and find a job than in the smaller cities/towns. What was your decision based on?

Katie


----------



## back2basic (Feb 8, 2008)

katieanna said:


> Hi Stephen and Sammie!
> 
> Stephen- 4 weeks is within their specified time scale, I think, so probably no need to worry yet. Mine was much quicker than I thought, but maybe they have a huge backlog now that the number of visas are starting to decline and people are bombarding them. Hopefully you get the famous letter soon! I'm on the BUNAC facebook group/page, but I didn't know there was a IEC page- do you have a link? I can't find it!
> 
> ...


Hi Katie!

Yep I've been told by loads of people not too worry, as it shouldn't be too long. Fingers cross I'll get that email sometime this week or possibly next week.

The IEC site is the BUNAC group, but they've named the group "BUNAC/IEC Work Canada".....you can't miss it. Everyone I spoken to are going to Vancouver, but for me it has to be Toronto hehehe!!!


----------



## katieanna (Feb 21, 2012)

back2basic said:


> Hi Katie!
> 
> Yep I've been told by loads of people not too worry, as it shouldn't be too long. Fingers cross I'll get that email sometime this week or possibly next week.
> 
> The IEC site is the BUNAC group, but they've named the group "BUNAC/IEC Work Canada".....you can't miss it. Everyone I spoken to are going to Vancouver, but for me it has to be Toronto hehehe!!!


Thanks! I did consider Vancouver, and I definitely want to spend some time there, but for me it has to be Toronto too! :clap2:


----------



## NickS (Feb 20, 2012)

Hi guys,

I received my email saying that my application had been received yesterday, 21st February, so it took 3 weeks and 5 days in total. Should know if I've been accepted in around 2 weeks I guess.

When I last went in 2008, I had a 'placement year' from Uni, and I went it alone hoping to find a job in my field when I got out there. I met some good friends through my inital hostel visits (even the airport bus!) and personally preferred to do this and look for more permanent places to live when I got there, rather than sort anything longer term from the UK. I signed up with a couple of temp agencies to tide me over until I found something. It took a couple of months of looking to find something specific I was after, I found one suitable job through an advert on Craigslist and eventually got success with another company after I dropped in my CV(Resume) in person.

When I looked into Health Insurance last time, I remember Endsleigh being by far the most expensive, and although their coverage was fairly extensive, I baulked at the £300+ price tag. £450 is just crazily excessive! I never needed to claim, but I went for one of the cheapest I found on an online comparison website at the time for between £100-£200.

Back in the day you could pick up a cheap return flight for <£500 from London to Vancouver, (I went with Zoom who went bankrupt and left me stranded in Canada, so maybe Airline insolvency insurance is wise!) But looking at flights from the UK to Vancouver now, barring AirTransat on Canadian Affair, it seems impossible to get anything under £700!

Anyway, will continue to post, hope it helps!


----------



## Alex1 (Jan 1, 2012)

*Receipt email*

Woohoo Received my receipt email today ! Took 3 weeks and 4 days from received date. To say I'm ecstatic is an understatement, just hope I'm accepted now! Exciting times for us all by the sound of it


----------



## NickS (Feb 20, 2012)

Alex1 said:


> Woohoo Received my receipt email today ! Took 3 weeks and 4 days from received date. To say I'm ecstatic is an understatement, just hope I'm accepted now! Exciting times for us all by the sound of it


Well, just thought I'd post a quick update. Its now been one day short of a month since the receipt confirmation email on 21st February, and I haven't heard anything back yet.

So that brings me to 8 weeks so far.

Hope they get in touch soon to tell me I've been successful.

Alex, have you heard anything yet?


----------



## ConfusedSMR (Jan 4, 2011)

NickS said:


> Well, just thought I'd post a quick update. Its now been one day short of a month since the receipt confirmation email on 21st February, and I haven't heard anything back yet.
> 
> So that brings me to 8 weeks so far.
> 
> ...


Hi NickS,

I would email them, my COR was a day before yours and I'm just waiting on the final LOI now... this is my timeline so far.

Signed for - 16th Jan
COR - 20th Feb
Payment Request - 9th March
Payment made - 9th March
Passed to CIC - 15th March

I assume you've checked your spam email just in case?


----------



## NickS (Feb 20, 2012)

Hey thanks, this is a useful guide.

I've just sent them an email, though I'm doubtful of getting a response. At least I have a reference number now though.

Although our recipt of application responses were only a day apart, I noticed that you sent your application around 10 days before mine (26th January), so providing they're dealing with them in order of receipt, I guess I can expect a delay of around 10-14 days for the other stages.

As January seems to be a bottleneck, I'm sure it's to be expected that I've waited this long. I've been checking my spam religiously!

As ever, I'll keep posting, even if I'm the only person who reads this. 



ConfusedSMR said:


> Hi NickS,
> 
> I would email them, my COR was a day before yours and I'm just waiting on the final LOI now... this is my timeline so far.
> 
> ...


----------



## ConfusedSMR (Jan 4, 2011)

Hi Everyone,

Finally for my LOI this morning  (yay!!) Timeline below if it helps anyone...

Signed for - 16th Jan
COR - 20th Feb
Payment Request - 9th March
Payment made - 9th March
Passed to CIC - 15th
LOI - 23rd March   

:clap2:


----------



## NickS (Feb 20, 2012)

Congratulations Confused!

I got my conditional acceptance yesterday evening and made the payment this morning. Fingers crossed it will be around 2 weeks until my LOI.

Signed for - 26th Jan
Notice of Receipt - 21st Feb
Payment Request - 22nd Mar
Payment Made - 23rd Mar
Passed to CIC - TBC
LOI - TBC





ConfusedSMR said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Finally for my LOI this morning  (yay!!) Timeline below if it helps anyone...
> 
> ...


----------



## csmyth87 (Mar 24, 2012)

Hi Everyone!!

Im so happy I found more people that are religiously checking emails and span and junk folders etc! I feel like iv been going mad! Sent my application away 1st March they recieved it (which i know isnt long) but i have an amazing job offer and wanted to be out for the end of April at the latest and now the hold ups making me worry that they extract the offer!! 
Its not 3 weeks and 4 days with no verification that im being processed! Its frustrating but I guess all we can do is wait!! 

Anyone else goin to vancouver in the next couple months?!?


----------



## back2basic (Feb 8, 2008)

Hey guys!

I received the email last Thursday to make payment for my IEC Visa and the following day i made payment. I am now waiting to hear back to see whether I've been accepted and gain my LOI.

Any way I'm looking to travel into Canada most likely next year (2013) around Feb time but my question is can I apply for a 2nd IEC visa when I haven't used the first one yet. I have been told I can but would it have to be the following year in Jan 2013 onwards, is this true?


----------



## belcher (Feb 26, 2012)

back2basic said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> I received the email last Thursday to make payment for my IEC Visa and the following day i made payment. I am now waiting to hear back to see whether I've been accepted and gain my LOI.
> 
> Any way I'm looking to travel into Canada most likely next year (2013) around Feb time but my question is can I apply for a 2nd IEC visa when I haven't used the first one yet. I have been told I can but would it have to be the following year in Jan 2013 onwards, is this true?


Do you mean whilst in Canada ?

I'm not sure about English, but Australians can not apply until clostto the end of there first two years expiring.


----------



## katieanna (Feb 21, 2012)

back2basic said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> I received the email last Thursday to make payment for my IEC Visa and the following day i made payment. I am now waiting to hear back to see whether I've been accepted and gain my LOI.
> 
> Any way I'm looking to travel into Canada most likely next year (2013) around Feb time but my question is can I apply for a 2nd IEC visa when I haven't used the first one yet. I have been told I can but would it have to be the following year in Jan 2013 onwards, is this true?


Hello, I'm in the same situation as you and that is exactly what I'm intending to do. I see no reason why this wouldn't be possible as long as you apply through different IEC years. 

I applied for IEC 2012 and got my LOI in February 2012: I will enter Canada in January 2013. In January 2013, I will apply to IEC 2013 and hopefully get a LOI in February 2013, giving me a year in which to enter the country and collect my permit. I will then re-enter Canada (probably after going back to the UK to visit friends and family) in February 2013.

I hope this helps!


----------



## back2basic (Feb 8, 2008)

katieanna said:


> Hello, I'm in the same situation as you and that is exactly what I'm intending to do. I see no reason why this wouldn't be possible as long as you apply through different IEC years.
> 
> I applied for IEC 2012 and got my LOI in February 2012: I will enter Canada in January 2013. In January 2013, I will apply to IEC 2013 and hopefully get a LOI in February 2013, giving me a year in which to enter the country and collect my permit. I will then re-enter Canada (probably after going back to the UK to visit friends and family) in February 2013.
> 
> I hope this helps!


Hi there!

Yes, this certainly helps me. I kinda thought it was OK to do but I just needed that confirmation from someone. Where in Canada are you heading to? I'm most likely going to be settling in Toronto.


----------



## katieanna (Feb 21, 2012)

back2basic said:


> Hi there!
> 
> Yes, this certainly helps me. I kinda thought it was OK to do but I just needed that confirmation from someone. Where in Canada are you heading to? I'm most likely going to be settling in Toronto.


Toronto for me too. Maybe we'll bump into each other at Niagara Falls in early 2014, while re-crossing the border!


----------



## back2basic (Feb 8, 2008)

katieanna said:


> Toronto for me too. Maybe we'll bump into each other at Niagara Falls in early 2014, while re-crossing the border!


Haha! Yep you never know. Planning to travel by yourself or with a group? I'm most likely gonna be solo but i'm looking to go with a few guys as its always better to be with company, but we will see what happens.


----------



## adamd (Jan 5, 2012)

back2basic said:


> Hi there!
> 
> Yes, this certainly helps me. I kinda thought it was OK to do but I just needed that confirmation from someone. Where in Canada are you heading to? I'm most likely going to be settling in Toronto.


Where abouts in Toronto?

I got mine approved and got flights all booked for July this year.


----------



## Geggs1 (Apr 15, 2011)

Been waiting over 3 weeks after my first confirmation email saying they received my paper work. How much longer before payment request?????? Help!


----------



## ChungyUK (Feb 27, 2008)

It took me 5 weeks for the email to come through to request payment so hang in there.

Adamd - not sure where in Toronto I'm planning to stay yet but I fancy staying just on the outskirts as city living can be expensive. Once I receive my LOI then I start to plan and do my research.


----------



## NickS (Feb 20, 2012)

Hey guys,

I received an email at 1am last night saying I have been accepted! (LOI)

So, this is final reply to the IEC WHP saga and a lesson to never give up hope  

(p.s. Don't open your pdf in Preview on a Mac, the details will show up blank!)

Signed for - 26th Jan
Notice of Receipt - 21st Feb
Payment Request - 22nd Mar
Payment Made - 23rd Mar
Passed to CIC - 30th Mar
LOI - 19th Apr

12 Weeks in total (felt a lot longer)

Good luck to everyone, I hope you all have an amazing time!

I'm off to Van ASAP.


----------



## adamd (Jan 5, 2012)

NickS said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I received an email at 1am last night saying I have been accepted! (LOI)
> 
> ...


Yeah mine all in was about 12 weeks plus had a medical amongst that. One thing that's slightly confusing is that you're not actually issued the visa until you arrive is this correct? You show them the letter and then get it? Makes shipping stuff annoying as they as for copy of visa?! I'm just shipping winter clothes and my PS3 and games and a few DVDs. Like 5 boxes.


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

I'm finally off on 3rd May to activate my visa... but only going for 2 weeks initially, back for 3 months (for work) and then off again in August!

I still have a few things to organise like sorting out bank statements and insurance!

Does anyone have any idea if I need insurance for 12 months, or just for my initial 2 week stay?

The LOI states:


> Proof of your comprehensive insurance coverage valid for the duration of your stay


And obviously I have a return flight booked so they know when I am leaving... I emailed IEC several times now and have had no reply. Very annoying!

@ChungyUK: Glad to see you finally put the application in, it's been a long time in the planning for us both!


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

JimJams said:


> Does anyone have any idea if I need insurance for 12 months, or just for my initial 2 week stay?


Whole 12 months.


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

Thanks G-Mo, prob best to get that to be safe side, not a huge difference in cost and hate to be denied entry just cos if that!


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

JimJams said:


> Thanks G-Mo, prob best to get that to be safe side, not a huge difference in cost and hate to be denied entry just cos if that!


Try these guys, we've used them before:
TIC Travel Insurance Coordinators Ltd. - Welcome to TIC Travel Insurance


----------



## back2basic (Feb 8, 2008)

Hi Guys!

I finally got my *LOI *this morning at 1am. I'm happy that the wait is over now and I can now begin to plan my trip to Toronto. However, I'm not likely to be moving until later on in the year or possibly early next year.

It took me exactly 12 weeks and 2 days in total.

Am I right in saying that I don't have to wait for any more emails now I have my LOI?


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

back2basic said:


> Hi Guys!
> 
> I finally got my *LOI *this morning at 1am. I'm happy that the wait is over now and I can now begin to plan my trip to Toronto. However, I'm not likely to be moving until later on in the year or possibly early next year.
> 
> ...


That's all you need, just turn up with the correct documentation and they'll give you the visa when you land.



G-Mo said:


> Try these guys, we've used them before:
> TIC Travel Insurance Coordinators Ltd. - Welcome to TIC Travel Insurance


Thanks G-Mo, will give them a ring tomorrow and see what their prices are like. The Endsleigh one came through at £371 for the year. Do I need to print out the insurance schedule or just the policy "cover note"? Also, any idea if I need to take bank statement for proof of funds? My visa is from 2011 remember so I have already provided proof of funds form. My LOI doesn't mention it, just that I need passport, email and insurance...

thanks

EDIT: Ignore question about proof of funds, application form says need a bank statement issued within last 3 months. I will get one form the bank this week, saves any hassle!


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

G-Mo said:


> Try these guys, we've used them before:
> TIC Travel Insurance Coordinators Ltd. - Welcome to TIC Travel Insurance


I'm having a bit of difficulty finding suitable insurance cover! All the gap year insurance I have found, including Endsleigh, only allow return trips back to the UK for 14 days... I'm going to be back for 3 months!

For those you have been, do they even check your insurance cover? I may have to look for one that will allow me to cancel within 14 days (but most will not refund if you have travelled, and not sure if i should risk travelling on cancelled insurance in case they check somehow!)... Grrr, this got a bit more complex! I found cheap insurance for £153 on comparethemarket but need to check the policy wording.


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

Right, after sifting through numerous policy documents, it seems the one that is recommended by a lot of people (esp on gapyear.com) because it is cheap has the cover that I need. Doh! But at least it's cheap! 

ACE Insurance

Also contenders were:
Down under Insurance
and World Nomads

These are more pricey (particularly WN) but have the benefit they can be extended if need be.

Crisis over


----------



## Geggs1 (Apr 15, 2011)

I was accepted and told to transfer the £90. Now I need to email them with imm1295. Do I just attach the document and email it?


----------



## back2basic (Feb 8, 2008)

Geggs1 said:


> I was accepted and told to transfer the £90. Now I need to email them with imm1295. Do I just attach the document and email it?


Once you received the email to make payment.....you send them an email alongside your 1295 form and attached it and then send it off....its that simple!


----------



## salonzi88 (Jun 22, 2012)

Hello,

I have a big problem. I have applied for the IEC experience, I have been conditionally accepted and I have paid my participation fee. The only thing I have do to is send my electronic IMM1295 form. However when I filled out my form, I couldn't save it. Stupidly I also have no record of the UCI number that I had. I have tried emailing and calling IEC but I have had absolutely no reply and I am coming to the end of the 15 days time limit.

What should I do? Should I complete a new form and validate it? I think it is ridiculous that they don't have anyone on the end of a phone to talk to and they never respond to emails.

Any advice would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks,
Stefanie


----------



## adamd (Jan 5, 2012)

salonzi88 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have a big problem. I have applied for the IEC experience, I have been conditionally accepted and I have paid my participation fee. The only thing I have do to is send my electronic IMM1295 form. However when I filled out my form, I couldn't save it. Stupidly I also have no record of the UCI number that I had. I have tried emailing and calling IEC but I have had absolutely no reply and I am coming to the end of the 15 days time limit.
> 
> ...


I had a similar problem. I didn't have a saved copy of the vailidated form only of the form only a saved copy of it pre validation. I just hit validate and sent it off it wasn't until some days later that I realised what I had done when I was reading through stuff. I never encountered any problems though and my application has gone through. Obviously this is purely anecdotal but its my experience none the less.


----------



## salonzi88 (Jun 22, 2012)

salonzi88 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have a big problem. I have applied for the IEC experience, I have been conditionally accepted and I have paid my participation fee. The only thing I have do to is send my electronic IMM1295 form. However when I filled out my form, I couldn't save it. Stupidly I also have no record of the UCI number that I had. I have tried emailing and calling IEC but I have had absolutely no reply and I am coming to the end of the 15 days time limit.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your message, by any chance did you have the UCI number saved? That is my main worry because without that number, how will they know it is my application?


----------



## salonzi88 (Jun 22, 2012)

salonzi88 said:


> Thank you for your message, by any chance did you have the UCI number saved? That is my main worry because without that number, how will they know it is my application?


Thank you for your message, by any chance did you have the UCI number saved? That is my main worry because without that number, how will they know it is my application?


----------



## salonzi88 (Jun 22, 2012)

adamd said:


> I had a similar problem. I didn't have a saved copy of the vailidated form only of the form only a saved copy of it pre validation. I just hit validate and sent it off it wasn't until some days later that I realised what I had done when I was reading through stuff. I never encountered any problems though and my application has gone through. Obviously this is purely anecdotal but its my experience none the less.


Thank you for your message, by any chance did you have the UCI number saved? That is my main worry because without that number, how will they know it is my application?


----------



## back2basic (Feb 8, 2008)

Any one planning to go to Toronto in September/October time?


----------

